# Captain Kayla strikes again!



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayla decided to pursue some bigger channel cats this week 










Since she is barely over 50 pounds, she felt more confident fighting big channel cats. The big flatheads beat her up pretty bad when she fights them since they often equal her weight 

I am thinking of sending my buddy Marv a new set of fishing sunglasses. I hope he doesn't get offended but those things reminded me of 1950s 3D glasses on the days we fished.

On Tuesday Kayla landed 10 big channel cats with 4 of them being over 20 pounds. She lost a couple but overall I think she enjoyed her trip.

She kept looking in Marv's cooler and I fear she may be addicted to twinkies 

If ya'll have patience she may show you a 50+ blue cat before 2005


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a nice river there.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, sounds like a great time!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is quite a fishing Gal and some dandy fish. I'll bet Gramp's is super proud and enjoys the catch just as much or more.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i posted this elswhere,earlier,as it was the first place i saw your report.



glad the trip paid off.i supposed kayla will keep me up all night,on my next trip,with stories of her great fishing skills   . 
i think she deserves an extra box of twinkies for her efforts  



ps to kayla.....................are you gonna give me an autographed picture of you with one of your big fish? 

pps...........no,i'm not gonna pay you $10 for it


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayla said she won't go on and on about her fishing success 

But I thought I should remind you that you are seldom more than a few cupcakes from walking the plank









I think I told someone Kayla enjoys talking to you but I couldn't remember if you don't hear her at all or forget what she says immediately


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That a beauty of a channel cat. Is that the Red River?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

when shje starts that bragging,i sometimes just ignore ignore her and throw her a twinkie


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Thats a nice size channel cat!!!


----------

